# missouri Land



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Options
Leslie Hayesposted toHomes & Land for Sale or Rent in the Ozarks
10.2 acres 3 1/2 miles north of pomona , has apple orchard and many other fruit trees, 2 new cabins and an old house thats not really any count. drilled well and septic. on county road 5320 asking 55,000 may finance with 20,000 down .. i will add pictures at a later date for questions message or call 417-469-3416


----------

